# Amazon Flex : Maximum Hours per Week



## domi (Mar 18, 2018)

Hello 
noticed now a cap of 28-30 hrs a Week 
used to be 40 hrs a week ... the weirdest thing is that its only in few markets. 
Orlando, Houston so far.. 
Are you a full time Amazon Flex Driver ? 
What's the max Hr per week are you doing ?

Thanks 

Regards


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Going into peak soon, 40 hour cap will probably be dropped in many markets.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

40 hr cap almost everywhere. Soft cap when you hit 28


----------



## domi (Mar 18, 2018)

the thing is that instead of removing it they cut it down to 30 hrs


----------



## specs102 (Jan 9, 2018)

Is it possible to be capped from one site and not the others in your region? I usually work out of KOP and am at 27.5 hours. All I've seen is a 2.5 hour from there in the last day. I am still seeing Langhorne, Port Richmond and Whole Foods though. Also when does the new week start? Sunday or Monday? Thanks.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

This is the time of year when Amazon Flex has to test their work force and get it ready for the holiday season. They are shuffling around drivers to test them


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

Took me 8 months to onboard with Flex. Did 1 block - nothing since (by choice).
The compensation is subpar, AM blocks are non-existent, and the route time for a block is a fantasy.
I've got to close my account - so tired of the bogus "reserved blocks" spam I get daily. All ghetto runs in the dark.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Thank you. Go away


----------

